# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση > [Τηλεόραση] Πρόταση για αξιόπιστη πολύ φθηνή τηλεόραση

## winston

Καλησπέρα, σκέφτομαι να αγοράσω μια φθηνή(από 80+ έως 120 ευρώ) τηλεόραση 32", έχετε άποψη πιθανόν από επισκευές που έχετε κάνει σε παρόμοια φθηνά μοντέλα ή γενικά προσωπική άποψη από τέτοιου εύρους τιμών τηλεοράσεις κάποια που να είναι πιο αξιόπιστη από θέμα βλαβών και άξια λόγου από θέμα εικόνας & ήχου; 
Από μοντέλα που βλέπω και κυκλοφορούν σε αυτές τις τιμές, έχω σημειώσει σαν υποψήφιες τις Arielli, Tesla, TCL, Strong, Finlux, United, αλλά αν έχετε υπόψη κάποια άλλη δεν έχω πρόβλημα. Λίγο είμαι αλλεργικός στις κατασκευές της Vestel, δεν ξέρω αν έχω δίκιο ή είναι ιδέα μου από κάποια άρθρα που έχω διαβάσει από τεχνικούς που έχουν επισκευάσει τέτοια μοντέλα. Αν και η Finlux που είδα θετικά σχόλια σε site είναι Vestel.

Σας Ευχαριστώ

----------


## nyannaco

Κι εγώ θέλω μια γυναίκα φρόνιμη, μυαλωμένη, ολιγαρκή, ολιγόλογη, ορφανή αλλά να είναι και όμορφη.
Και οι δύο με την επιθυμία θα μείνουμε.

----------


## Panoss

Νταξ, Γουίνστον, δεν ζητάς και πολλά. Λογικά πράματα.
*ίπες θες να κάνει ή όχι;

----------


## gairf

32αρα με 120 ευρώ οποία και να πάρεις 2 χρόνια εγγύηση θα έχει. Και να  σου χαλάσει στα 3 χρόνια θα τα'χει βγάλει τα λεφτά της.

----------


## winston

> Κι εγώ θέλω μια γυναίκα φρόνιμη, μυαλωμένη, ολιγαρκή, ολιγόλογη, ορφανή αλλά να είναι και όμορφη.
> Και οι δύο με την επιθυμία θα μείνουμε.


 :Biggrin:  :Lol: 
Γι'αυτό λέω, επειδή με την επιθυμία θα μείνουμε για την τέλεια, μπας και υπάρχει κάποια μονόφθαλμη ανάμεσα στις τυφλές τηλεοράσεις! :Wink:

----------


## winston

> Νταξ, Γουίνστον, δεν ζητάς και πολλά. Λογικά πράματα.
> *ίπες θες να κάνει ή όχι;


όχι, αλλά αν έκανε και κανένα skype call δεν θα με χαλούσε!!! :Biggrin:  :Wink:

----------


## winston

> 32αρα με 120 ευρώ οποία και να πάρεις 2 χρόνια εγγύηση θα έχει. Και να  σου χαλάσει στα 3 χρόνια θα τα'χει βγάλει τα λεφτά της.


Το σκεπτικό μου ήταν ότι αν έπαιρνα π.χ. μια των 90-100 ευρώ από τα μεγάλα μαγαζιά, με 20 ευρώ παίρνεις 5ετή εγγύηση, οπότε για 5 χρόνια θα έχεις μια τηλεόραση που θα λειτουργεί, δίνοντας 120-130 ευρώ σύνολο.
Το θέμα είναι να βλέπεται η εικόνα και να ακούγεται, δηλαδή να μην είναι μάπα, γι'αυτό ρώτησα. Αλλά από τις απαντήσεις μέχρι τώρα μάλλον όλες του σωρού είναι(?).

----------


## Panoss

Οπότε βρίσκεις μια με 90-100 (καλά είσαι πολύ λαρτζ τύπος  :Lol: ) και τσεκάρεις εικόνα και ήχο επί τόπου στο μαγαζί.
Κι αν σου κάνει κάνεις την 5ετή εγγύηση και την παίρνεις.

π.χ. Media Markt.
Ή Κοτσόβολος. Διάβασε και κριτικές.

----------


## stdio

στο praktiker με αυτά τα λεφτά f&u ή united και όσο αντέξει.... συνήθως αντέχουν ........

----------


## winston

> Οπότε βρίσκεις μια με 90-100 (καλά είσαι πολύ λαρτζ τύπος ) και τσεκάρεις εικόνα και ήχο επί τόπου στο μαγαζί.
> Κι αν σου κάνει κάνεις την 5ετή εγγύηση και την παίρνεις.
> 
> π.χ. Media Markt.
> Ή Κοτσόβολος. Διάβασε και κριτικές.


Έννοείται ότι είμαι large τύπος  :Wink: , είχα πει να μην πάρω τα επόμενα χρόνια τηλεόραση και την κουτσοβολεύω με μια crt. Απλά επειδή εδώ γράφουν και τεχνικοί τηλεόρασης, είπα μήπως από τις επισκευές που κάνουν μπορούσαν να δώσουν μια άποψη, μακριά από αυτές, ή η τάδε είναι πιο 'νοικοκυρεμένη' εσωτερικά, π.χ. για μιας εταιρείας είχα διαβάσει παλιότερα από έναν τεχνικό που την είχε ανοίξει ότι σχεδιαστικά ήταν πολύ λάθος τοποθετημένα τα εξαρτήματα με αποτέλεσμα να είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο να καεί, δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς τον λόγο(υπερθέρμανση ή κάτι άλλο).

----------


## winston

> στο praktiker με αυτά τα λεφτά f&u ή united και όσο αντέξει.... συνήθως αντέχουν ........


σ'ευχαριστώ, το είχα ξεχάσει το Praktiker, για ένα μοντέλο της united είχα διαβάσει καλά σχόλια στο skroutz.

----------


## Rom

F&U  αλλά το καφέ κουτί κατασκευαζεται απο την vestel είναι αξιόπιστες.

----------


## georgis

> F&U  αλλά το καφέ κουτί κατασκευαζεται απο την vestel είναι αξιόπιστες.


Ναι,κορυφαία σαβουρα.

----------


## winston

> Ναι,κορυφαία σαβουρα.


Κι εγώ δεν τις είχα στις υποψήφιες, αλλά για την κατηγορία τιμής τους (100+/-) μου κάνουν εντύπωση τα πολύ καλά σχόλια που έχουν:
https://www.skroutz.gr/s/14810230/F-...=F%26U+FL32107,
όπως και η United Που κάποιοι λένε ότι είναι ακριβώς ίδια μοντέλα:
https://www.skroutz.gr/s/18514243/United-UN3212L2.html
f&U 100hz:
https://www.skroutz.gr/s/13208787/F-U-FL32205H.html

----------


## georgis

Ναι,σαν τις σόμπες kumtel.

----------

